# Pro Hunter FX



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Long story short, I took this gun out of my safe to sight in, brand new. For my life, and others at Lee Kay yesterday, I cannot **** the hammer. It just will not pull back and set. 

The simple response is to take it back to the store, but the reality is it’s sat in my safe for three years since I bought it. Not sure Cabelas will take it back at this point. Any ideas?


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Apparently you cannot say the word **** here when referring to pulling back the hammer of a gun. Haha.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What brand of firearm? Most manufactures have very good warranties on them but that doesn't do any good if you want to use it in the next couple of weeks. 

With the way that Cabela's/BassPro is handling things I wouldn't expect much from them.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

T\C


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Try c o c k i n g the hammer without a primer in. If it works, your primers are a tiny bit too long. It seems to be a problem with that gun. That's all I have, good luck and let us know how things work out.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Make sure your breech plug is screwed in all the way. If not, your hammer will not pull back.


----------



## t_wolfer (Jul 16, 2009)

I have the same rifle. It sometimes happens to me if the breach isn't in all the way. It just about cost me an elk a few years back. Now I check it before I go out. Can you pull it back with the breech removed?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

So this is one of the few downfalls of this gun. As mentioned. Make sure the plug is tight and use primers that T/C recommends.
Hasn't costed me anything in the woods tho. Sure frustrating even at the range


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunter David, are you going to give us an update?


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I got it back from the gunsmith on Monday night. It had "metal shavings" in it, blocking it from being pulled back. I got an email back from T/C Customer Service who only asked, "what primer are you using?". I am using 209, the recommended one for that gun. When I sent my reply, I got an "auto-reply" saying that they received it and it will be another 3-5 days before they reply again. 

For a brand new muzzy to have a spent primer down in the trigger area and metal shavings in it, I'm not too impressed. Glad I'm not planning on hunting with it this year.

HunterDavid


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

That sucks! My CVA came with a big chunk of metal shavings in the barrel.

I guess quality and customer service just aren’t what they used to be.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I have the same gun and had nothing but problems with it. It started with the same issue you had every now and then but it didn’t bother me too much as I guess I didn’t know any better. Then The accuracy issues started. It got so bad it wasn’t hitting paper at 25 yards from a bench. Long story short, I sent it back to T/C and they slapped a new barrel on it. Now it’s a shooter and that sticky hammer problem is gone. On the upside of my experience, the gun was a few years old when I sent it in and they didn’t blink on getting it fixed for free including shipping.


----------

